# πλειοδοτικός διαγωνισμός



## Palavra (Feb 24, 2014)

...με το προφανές περιεχόμενο, π.χ. προκηρύσσει το ελληνικό κράτος πλειοδοτικό διαγωνισμό για την εκμετάλλευση του Χ ακινήτου και ο διαγωνισμός πηγαίνει σε αυτόν που δίνει τα περισσότερα.

Παντού βρίσκω tender, που όμως δεν είναι το ίδιο, διότι με tender μπορεί να πάρει ένας προμηθευτής την προμήθεια των ελληνικών νοσοκομείων με το Χ προϊόν δίνοντας τη χαμηλότερη, και όχι την υψηλότερη τιμή.

Μήπως έχετε ιδέες; Ο Χρυσοβιτσιώτης-Σταυρακόπουλος δεν έχει, πάντως, λέει bidding, το οποίο δεν αφήνει να φανεί αν πρόκειται περί μειοδοτικού ή πλειοδοτικού.

Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 24, 2014)

Δεν είναι auction to the highest bidder / to the best bidder ανάλογα με τις προδιαγραφές; Και οι Χ-Σ. στο auction δίνουν δημοπρασία, πλειστηριασμός.


----------



## nickel (Feb 24, 2014)

Μερικές ιδέες τού τι γράφουν εδώ:

"tender" "highest bidder" site:gr

και στο UK:

"tender" "highest bidder" site:uk


----------



## SBE (Feb 24, 2014)

Ascending bid auction, από την θεωρία δημοπρασιών (κλάδος της Οικονομικής Επιστήμης), π.χ. εδώ. 
Αλλά, αυτές είναι οι δημοπρασίες που γίνονται με ταυτόχρονες ανοιχτές προσφορές. 
O πλειοδοτικός διαγωνισμός με κλειστές προσφορές είναι first-price sealed bid auction. 
Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται για τα μαθηματικά των δημοπρασιών, εδώ.


----------



## cougr (Feb 25, 2014)

*Bid competition*

"...all lands offered for sale would go to the highest bidder in a sealed bid competition."

"For those bid committees fortunate enough to win the bid competition and have their city named as the next host city, the next steps and the politicking can be daunting."

"The world's 15th-largest rough diamond about the size of a golf ball and dubbed the "Lesotho Promise" was bought by a South African diamond cutting company Monday for US$12.36 million (Ђ9.76 million) at the end of a five-day silent bid competition."


----------

